# Learn Arabic



## eijo (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone know of a school/ teacher/ college in Abu Dhabi where I can learn some basic Arabic while I have some spare time


----------



## sixpack434 (May 16, 2012)

eijo said:


> Anyone know of a school/ teacher/ college in Abu Dhabi where I can learn some basic Arabic while I have some spare time


Have you tried Arabic podcasts from online? I personally found podcasts the best way to learn. I recommend ArabicPod dot net


----------



## eijo (Jan 9, 2012)

eijo said:


> Anyone know of a school/ teacher/ college in Abu Dhabi where I can learn some basic Arabic while I have some spare time


Many thanks I'll take a look..


----------



## Gomimimi (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll study basic Arabic at the institute "NADIA" in Abu dhabi city..it costs about 2750 dirham for 40 hours and it's 2 hours per day. Plus you can choose of you wanna have classes at the morning or early evening.


----------



## eijo (Jan 9, 2012)

Gomimimi said:


> I'll study basic Arabic at the institute "NADIA" in Abu dhabi city..it costs about 2750 dirham for 40 hours and it's 2 hours per day. Plus you can choose of you wanna have classes at the morning or early evening.


Hey many thanks I'll take a look


----------

